# WOC: Colour Craft



## gitts (Mar 31, 2009)

Girls, I just read the colour story.  I am so excited but there is so much to choose from to the point that I dont want to choose.  I want everything ha, ha!  What are you guys lemming for?


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 31, 2009)

I am super excited abt this collection!Currently I am aching for


*Lipglass:* (If they are anythin like the sugarsweet tricolour l/g--->Pass)

*Crazy Haute - *Blue pink*
Funky Fusion - *Pink coral*
Eclectic Edge - *Cool violet


*Mineralize Skinfinish:-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*
Cheeky Bronze* - Soft golden coral wth bronze pearl

*Smooth Merge* - Left: Soft champange pink / Center: Deep rose / Right: Pale cool pink

*Warm Blend *- Left: Antique gold / Center: Mahogany Bronze / Right: Copper


*Mineralize Eyeshadows: * 


*Odd Bits* - Mid-tone silver grey / Dusty rose with gold pearl / *Dark burgundy/ Peachy bronze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Eccentricity* - Rich gold / Light violet / Deep plum/ Rich bronze

*Natural Flare* - Copper / Yellow orange / Mid-tone brown / Rich gold


*Mineralize Blush*:-

*Fab-dabulous* - Mid-tone burnt coral with yellow gold veining(this one interests me a lot)

*Daft Pink *- Deep blue pink with light white gold veining(Seriously how many pink blushes do I really need..lol)

*Style Demon* - Mid-tone brick red with copper veining(sounds like merrily/intenso..if it is then PASS)


*Brush:*
#130 Brush 
I already have the 226 from the BBR

*Lipstick: -*(not that excited abt the l/s,I will wait to see them in person,coz most of them are frosts and lustres,which I hate)

*Ever Embellish* - Plum brown with red pearl (Lustre)
*Made with Love*- Bright coral pink (Lustre)--->coz I skipped lollipop loving,coz it was very sheer

*Trimming Talk*- Bright fuschia (Frost)


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 31, 2009)

I want everything but I know I cant afford everything, especially after just seeing the colour story.  Since i had time to think about it, I think I can skip the lip products.  I want all the MSFs. I have to see the MES before I can decide really if i want those.  Some of the colours dont seem all that exciting or like they would compliment each other since they are pinwheels. I will get the 130 brush.  I also think I will get the 2 pink mineralized blushes ( Hand-Finish & Daft Pink).


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 31, 2009)

MSFS:  Sunny By Nature & Warm Blend 

Blushes: Fab-dabulous, Style Demon & Cheek & Cheerful 

Descriptions can be so deceiving so will hold back on the hysteria until I see swatches!


----------



## TangoMT (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope we get to see some pictures of the products soon because right now I know my list is way too big. I'm lemming all 6 of the MSFs; Hand-Finish, Cheek & Cheerful, and Style Demon MBs, and the #130 and #226. I've been regretting passing on the #226 since it's damn near impossible to find now, so I'm pretty happy I get a second chance at this brush!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 31, 2009)

The only 2 things that I am interested in are:
Nice Mix Up l/g (burnt ginger)
Triple Fusion MSF (Left: Soft champagne gold / Center: Soft golden peach / Right: Rose pink with gold nuances)

I'm not to sure about the "marbled" l/g.  It's supposed to be a 3-in-1 color, but if it looks ANYTHING like those nasty lipglasses from Sugarsweet, I'll be passing.  Those things look like fungi growing in water.


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG....this is gonna make the "Shaka Zulu" collection look like poo to me!(and yet...I'll still buy something from it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want the Made w/ Love l/s, Smooth Merge and Warm Blend MSFs.  Dont think I'll even looks @ the eyeshadows or blushes.  Yaay for the 226....they just need to go ahead and make that permanent LOL.  That new flat top brush sounds interesting...

I need pics


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 31, 2009)

*sighs* So looks like I will be skipping every collection except style warriors until this debuts. I too, have an MSF addiction.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 31, 2009)

ok so far...

Mineralize Skinfinish:

*Cheeky Bronze:* Soft golden coral wth bronze pearl

*Smooth Merge*:  left: Soft champange pink / Center: Deep rose / Right: Pale cool pink

*Warm Blend *- Left: Antique gold / Center: Mahogany Bronze / Right: Copper

Mineralize Blush:
*Fab-dabulous* - Mid-tone burnt coral with yellow gold veining


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 1, 2009)

Everything sounds juicy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, don't care for the lip products
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though except for the bright pink lippie. Product descriptions are deceitful(esp from MAC), swatches and pics will help me narrow it way down cuz lord knows this addiction is making me BROKE!!!!!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 1, 2009)

Gah!  So many....to choose from...

I want to see pictures too because from the description, Porcelain Pink sounds nice but I know I don't care for it in person.

I'll probably be picking from the MSFs and the MBs.  I hate the textures of all the MESs that have come out, I just don't think they work that well on the eye.

As for which ones...I think I"ll be most interested in these:
*Mineralize Skinfinish: (All LE)*
•Cheeky Bronze* - Soft golden coral wth bronze pearl
•Triple Fusion* - Left: Soft champagne gold / Center: Soft golden peach / Right: Rose pink with gold nuances
•Smooth Merge* - Left: Soft champange pink / Center: Deep rose / Right: Pale cool pink
•Warm Blend* - Left: Antique gold / Center: Mahogany Bronze / Right: Copper 

*Mineralize Blush: (All LE) $21.00USD*
•Fab-dabulous* - Mid-tone burnt coral with yellow gold veining
•Improvise* - Mid-tone neutral coral with light white yellow gold veining
•Style Demon* - Mid-tone brick red with copper veining

•#130 Brush - Flat tapered face brush w short natural hairs and long synthetic fibres

I think the corals and the red sound unique!  I'll probably skip the "bronzer" type ones, although the stripey MSF sounds neat.  I was thinking to cave on more Grand Duos, but I may just wait for this collection now instead!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_I am super excited abt this collection!Currently I am aching for


*Lipglass:* (If they are anythin like the sugarsweet tricolour l/g--->Pass)

*Crazy Haute - *Blue pink
*Funky Fusion - *Pink coral
*Eclectic Edge - *Cool violet


*Mineralize Skinfinish:-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Cheeky Bronze* - Soft golden coral wth bronze pearl

*Smooth Merge* - Left: Soft champange pink / Center: Deep rose / Right: Pale cool pink

*Warm Blend *- Left: Antique gold / Center: Mahogany Bronze / Right: Copper


*Mineralize Eyeshadows: *


*Odd Bits* - Mid-tone silver grey / Dusty rose with gold pearl / *Dark burgundy/ Peachy bronze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Eccentricity* - Rich gold / Light violet / Deep plum/ Rich bronze

*Natural Flare* - Copper / Yellow orange / Mid-tone brown / Rich gold


*Mineralize Blush*:-

*Fab-dabulous* - Mid-tone burnt coral with yellow gold veining(this one interests me a lot)

*Daft Pink *- Deep blue pink with light white gold veining(Seriously how many pink blushes do I really need..lol)

*Style Demon* - Mid-tone brick red with copper veining(sounds like merrily/intenso..if it is then PASS)


*Brush:*
#130 Brush 
I already have the 226 from the BBR

*Lipstick: -*(not that excited abt the l/s,I will wait to see them in person,coz most of them are frosts and lustres,which I hate)

*Ever Embellish* - Plum brown with red pearl (Lustre)
*Made with Love*- Bright coral pink (Lustre)--->coz I skipped lollipop loving,coz it was very sheer

*Trimming Talk*- Bright fuschia (Frost)_

 
Girl isn't this everything!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 1, 2009)

I tried to cut it short..I tried tish! Mac mineralized line never goes wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




someone pls post pics or swatches!!except for 1-2products this collection is made for woc!!


----------



## zerin (Apr 1, 2009)

I gotta start saving up for these babies!!! Can't wait for actual pics!

*Droolz* @ MSFs & Mineralized Blushes....


----------



## HerShe (Apr 1, 2009)

I already have money being saved for this collection, I want

Ever Embellish and Made with Love Lipstick
Funk Fusion Lipglass
Warm Blend MSF
Fab-dabulous and Cheek and Cheerful Mineralize Blush


I WANT IT NOW!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and anything else I can get my hands on that day too


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 1, 2009)

I dont know about this collection......


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm excited about this collection.  I passed on all but one of the Mineralized blushes, so maybe I won't be wowed by these, but I def, want 4 MSFs and some of the MES.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so excited about this collection, all of the recent MAC Collections have kinda bored me and haven't been to WOC friendly but this collection seems great!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 1, 2009)

You girls are crazy.  I can't even begin to think about what I want until I see pics.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm definately gonna wait it out until I'm able to swatch.  I've been fooled too many times looking at pics and when I get to the counter it's EEEEEWWWWWWW..  ala my Petticoat experience.


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 1, 2009)

b/w this and style warrior i may be broke but i'm be hella sexy!!!! bye bye safe and neutral!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I'm definately gonna wait it out until I'm able to swatch. I've been fooled too many times looking at pics and when I get to the counter it's EEEEEWWWWWWW.. ala my Petticoat experience._

 
Agreed!!! i.e. Hello Kitty for me......


----------



## ohsoshy (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't wait for pics to come out! So far I want everything...


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 2, 2009)

SWATCHES!!!!!! MUST HAVE SWATCHES!!! cause you chicas are making my list as long as ashpardesi's....but this no buy i'm on is killin me


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 3, 2009)

I am sick of these light MSFs!!  Why can't they make a deep plum or bright pink with gold/bronze veining!!!  I guess we have Mineralize Blushes, but I want an MSF that is more blush like, less highlighter. They are all starting to look the same to me.

I'd also love the chance to purchase Metal Rock or something similar, but no.  They are all pale shimmer.  How much shimmer can one girl possibly use?!?!  I have Warmed, Light Flush, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Glissade, and Global Glow right now.  I will never use them all.

Sorry for the rant, but I had to get it out somewhere!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I am sick of these light MSFs!!  Why can't they make a deep plum or bright pink with gold/bronze veining!!!  I guess we have Mineralize Blushes, but I want an MSF that is more blush like, less highlighter. They are all starting to look the same to me.

I'd also love the chance to purchase Metal Rock or something similar, but no.  They are all pale shimmer.  How much shimmer can one girl possibly use?!?!  I have Warmed, Light Flush, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Glissade, and Global Glow right now.  I will never use them all.

Sorry for the rant, but I had to get it out somewhere!_

 
Aw!  I am actually the opposite, ever since I picked up the 165 brush from BBR, I am super into the pale ones for highlighting. LOL.  I just love Refined and Perfect Topping.  Also, I like the MBs for blushes, so I want more dark colors like you are suggesting for those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Either way, I'd be happy with any new unique colors in either form (MB or MSF).  Personally, I'm tired of the "bronzer" MSF that comes out every year.  I really only need one!  Shooting Star is actually my favorite all around bronze MSF.

I'd LOVE to see a plum one though!!  And I'm excited for the Corals in this collection.

All that said, I can totally see where you are coming from though


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not saying I don't like my highlighter ones.  I use them and they look fab.  But there are only so many shades of highlighter I need ya know?

ETA: Shooting Star is the only MSF I've ever used up completely.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I am sick of these light MSFs!!  Why can't they make a deep plum or bright pink with gold/bronze veining!!!  I guess we have Mineralize Blushes, but I want an MSF that is more blush like, less highlighter. They are all starting to look the same to me.

I'd also love the chance to purchase Metal Rock or something similar, but no.  They are all pale shimmer.  How much shimmer can one girl possibly use?!?!  I have Warmed, Light Flush, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Glissade, and Global Glow right now.  I will never use them all.

Sorry for the rant, but I had to get it out somewhere!_

 
I completely agree, but a couple of the MSF's, I don't remember the names, but one has a strip of mahogany bronze and the other is a deep bronze with pink veining, those sound promising.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I'm not saying I don't like my highlighter ones.  I use them and they look fab.  But there are only so many shades of highlighter I need ya know?

ETA: Shooting Star is the only MSF I've ever used up completely._

 
yeah!  that's totally true.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i could probably do without mac ever coming out with any more -- just as long as they repromote shimpagne every so often so i can repurchase when mine gets used up.  or, better yet, just make shimpagne permanent!

i can't believe you used up shooting star!!  i have yet to use up an MSF completely, but that will probably be my first too when it happens.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 3, 2009)

Based on the descriptions, I want URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRthing! I need to see pics and swatches before I make a final decision.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ OH GOD!! Pull out the plastic then girl!!! I looked at this collection and to get everything it's over $700


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow I just checked out the colour story; I'll wait till I see watches but I definately want a few of the blushes and MSF's! The colours sound amazing!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Just would like to hear your thoughts on this collection. What would be woc friendly and what you are looking forward too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I see so many gorgeous FOTDs where people use MSFs and it baffles me how I don't own any yet, so I'm REALLY looking forward to purchasing a couple MSFs and maybe a brush.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not sure yet.  I have to see Swatches before I even put something on my list!  I know I don't want MSF eyeshadows because I never use them.  But I might want an MSF or 2.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 18, 2009)

^^I never buy the Mineralize shadows either.  I think I don't like em b/c they don't fit in my palettes.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_^^I never buy the Mineralize shadows either. I think I don't like em b/c they don't fit in my palettes._

 
Exactly my reason!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 18, 2009)

I will def. be broke from this collection..I want all the MSF...and like 2 blushes  (I've been doing good not going over board w/ the blushes lately).


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 18, 2009)

probably just the MSFs if they look/swatch nice to me. everything else is a pass.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm really interested in the MSF's and the blushes and based on the descriptions so far I want to pick up:

*Lipstick:*
Trimming Talk - Bright fuchsia

*Lipglass:*
Nice Mix Up - Burnt ginger
Electric Edge - Cool violet
*
MSF's: I actually want ALL of these but I made myself leave out one... I'll probably get that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Sunny By Nature - Rich bronze with pink pearl pigment
Porcelain Pink - Soft pinky coral with gold veining
Cheeky Bronze - Soft golden coral with bronze veining
Smooth Merge - Soft champagne pink/deep rose/pale cool pink
Warm Blend - Antique gold/mahagony bronze/Copper - sounds HOT!

*Blush:*
Daft Pink - Sounds like Daft Punk so I have to have it >_<
Style Demon - Mid tone brick red with copper veining

*Eyeshadows:*
Eccentricity - Rich gold/Light Violet/Deep Plum/Rich Bronze

#130 Brush - Mayyybee... I'm a sucker for LE brushes


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 26, 2009)

I freakin' LOVE the promo pics for this collection.

Have you all seen the new swatches?  Triple Fusion looks sooo sheer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm adding Ever Embellish l/s , Smooth Merge MSF, Cheeky Bronze MSF, and Funky Fusion l/g to my current list of Nice Mix Up l/g.


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't wait to see the swatches and then see it in person!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But as for right now, I am looking to get:

*Lipstick*
Most Popular 
Colour Crafted
Trimming Talk

*Mineralized Eyeshadow*
Girlish Romp
Eccentricity
*
MSF*
Cheeky Bronze
Warm Blend

*MSF Blush*
Cheek & Cheerful
Fab-Dabulous

#226 Brush!!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm actually waiting for this collection because I've passed on the previous few.  Yeah, MAC's really gonna get my money in the upcoming months.  All of the MSFs sound so good! Geez, I guess it's time for me to start saving or attempt to.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 11, 2009)

*bump*

What do you think of the new swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smooth Merge MSF looks delicious...


----------



## iadoremac (May 11, 2009)

from the swatches everything looks gold/bronze to me not an msf whore and i already have gold deposit but i love and will be picking up smooth merge


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 11, 2009)

^^^ I agree. Wish there was more color variation.
But everything is still gorgeous.
the MES arent too appealing to me...


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 11, 2009)

The only product I'm interested in is Warm Blend MSF.


----------



## PrincessP (May 13, 2009)

subscribing to keep up.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 21, 2009)

MAC | Colour Craft: Mineralized Sexay Sexay | Specktra.Net


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 25, 2009)

must do or see swatches first. i only have the MSF natural since i just got into MAC this year


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_The only product I'm interested in is Warm Blend MSF._

 
Me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For my wallet....I want a few more brushes too however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another 226 and the 130


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 26, 2009)

there are some new pix on temptalia or fad-dabulous and triple fusion and some l/s. i think the person got it from an ebay seller tht has some of the collection and some new items


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 26, 2009)

heres the link

MAC Colour Craft - Sneak Peek Images


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Based on the descriptions, I want URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRthing! I need to see pics and swatches before I make a final decision._

 

true true true!
i need swatches asap!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 3, 2009)

Anticipating mineralize skinfinishes in warm blend and sunny by nauture... maybe cheeky bronze. Triple fusion and smooth merge look to pale for my skin *pouts*


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 3, 2009)

im not to sure about this collection
im not to sure about the quad eyeshadows mineralized..it just doesnt rub me right on first glance

but im sure once the swatches come out ill change my mind


----------



## ElleStar04 (Jun 12, 2009)

Warm Blend and prolly Sunny By Nature!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 14, 2009)

I just want the MSF's. I can't wait to see these.


----------



## Civies (Jun 14, 2009)

Cheeky bronze and smooth merge . But God knows my list will change 480324 times by the time I walk out of the MAC store .


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 16, 2009)

More pics Courtesy of bjooti.net

Jag är sedan tidigare ett fan av Mineralizeprodukterna och ser fram emot att få sätta fingrarna (penslarna, whatever tickles your fancy) i fler av dessa fina grejer.Låt oss därför börja med skuggorna, Mineralize Eye Shadow.


*Mineralize Eye Shadow – DKK 170 / SEK 205 / NOK 185*

*Assemblage *White with silver pearl / Deep grey / Black with silver glitter / Warm yellow gold 
*Odd Bits *Mid-tone silver grey / Dusty rose with gold pearl / Dark burgundy/ Peachy bronze 
*Fashion Patch* Ice blue / Off white / Black with silver glitter / Light white pink 
*Eccentricity *Rich gold / Light violet / Deep plum/ Rich bronze 
*Natural Flare* Copper / Yellow orange / Mid-tone brown / Rich gold 
*Girlish Romp* Mid-tone violet / Yellow white with gold pearl / Light pastel coral / Mid-tone pink 
Fyra färger i en och samma dosa. Jag vet att det fanns många skeptiker till den första kollektionen av mineralizeskuggor, de höll inte och de var svåra att arbeta med sades det. Jag testa inga från den första, men köpte ur förra sommarens och blev omedelbart förälskad.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

oh dear lord.


*faints*


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 16, 2009)

i really like natural flare its the only one i know i would definately use all the colours


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_oh dear lord.


*faints*_

 
^^ Hate to do this to you girl but more pics from bjooti.net

Läpparna då? Det är alltid kul att kika på MACs läppgunk tycker jag.



*Lipstick – DKK 145 / SEK 205 / NOK 185*

*Madly Creative *- Pink neutral with white pearl (Frost) 
*Ever Embellish* – Plum brown with red pearl (Lustre) 
*Made with Love* – Bright coral pink (Lustre) 
*Colour Crafted* – Milky pink (Frost) 
*Trimming Talk* – Bright fuschia (Frost) 
*Most Popular* – Purple with yellow undertone (Lustre) 
Jag är supersugen på Made with Love – allt med korall i namnet gör mig intresserad just nu. Korall är bland det somrigaste som finns tycker jag.


*Lipglass – DKK 180 / SEK 220 / NOK 195*

*Pretty Pattern* – Warm mid-tone beige 
*Crazy Haute* – Blue pink 
*Nice Mix Up* – Burnt ginger 
*Funky Fusion* – Pink coral 
*Eclectic Edge* – Cool violet 
*Miss Marble* – Muted pink 
Här ser vi återigen de marmorerade läppglansen som Sugarsweet skröt med. Jag tycker att de är oerhört vackra, men väl på läpparna har färgerna jag hittills testat varit i mildaste laget. Men ändå, de är fina som tusan.


Sedan vandrar vi vidare till kinderna och ansiktet tycker jag, det känns väl naturligt.


*Mineralize Blush – DKK 175 / SEK 220 / NOK 195*

*Hand-Finish* – Light pink with deep gold veining 
*Fab-dabulous* – Mid-tone burnt coral with yellow gold veining 
*Daft Pink *- Deep blue pink with light white gold veining 
*Improvise* – Mid-tone neutral coral with light white yellow gold veining 
*Cheek & Cheerful *- Mid-tone bronzy brown with yellow gold veining 
*Style Demon* – Mid-tone brick red with copper veining 
Återigen tycker jag att dosan som utlovar korall, Fab-dabulous låter rätt fab!


*Mineralize Skinfinish – DKK 340 / SEK 410 / NOK 360*

Sunny by Nature- Rich bronze with pink pearl pig 
Cheeky Bronze – Soft golden coral wth bronze pearl 
Porcelain Pink – Soft pinky coral wth gold veining 
Triple Fusion – Left: Soft champagne gold / Center: Soft golden peach / Right: Rose pink with gold nuances 
Smooth Merge – Left: Soft champange pink / Center: Deep rose / Right: Pale cool pink 
Warm Blend – Left: Antique gold / Center: Mahogany Bronze / Right: Copper 
Åh! MSF är fantastiska överlag tycker jag. Jag älskar de jag har och hade jag råd skulle jag köpa alla som släpps, så bra tycker jag att de är. Men de är också rätt pricey.


Och så lite penslar på det!




*#109 Small Contour Brush* – Use on the face to apply, blend or contour powder products. Softly rounded dome tip delivers just enough colour; smoothly blends colour into the face. Of natural fibres. (Permanent) – $32.00USD 
*#130 Brush* – Flat tapered face brush w short natural hairs and long synthetic fibres (LE) 
*#226 Small Tapered Blending Brush* – Small tapered blending brush (LE) $24.50USD (Repromote from Brunette Blonde Redhead) 
Pust! Det blev många bilder det, är ni fortfarande med mig? 15 juli släpps som sagt Colour Craft här i Norden. Kommer ni hänga på låset för någon speciell produkt?


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't wait.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_^^ Hate to do this to you girl but more pics from bjooti.net

Läpparna då? Det är alltid kul att kika på MACs läppgunk tycker jag.


*Lipstick – DKK 145 / SEK 205 / NOK 185*

*Madly Creative *- Pink neutral with white pearl (Frost) 
*Ever Embellish* – Plum brown with red pearl (Lustre) 
*Made with Love* – Bright coral pink (Lustre) 
*Colour Crafted* – Milky pink (Frost) 
*Trimming Talk* – Bright fuschia (Frost) 
*Most Popular* – Purple with yellow undertone (Lustre) 
Jag är supersugen på Made with Love – allt med korall i namnet gör mig intresserad just nu. Korall är bland det somrigaste som finns tycker jag.


*Lipglass – DKK 180 / SEK 220 / NOK 195*

*Pretty Pattern* – Warm mid-tone beige 
*Crazy Haute* – Blue pink 
*Nice Mix Up* – Burnt ginger 
*Funky Fusion* – Pink coral 
*Eclectic Edge* – Cool violet 
*Miss Marble* – Muted pink 
Här ser vi återigen de marmorerade läppglansen som Sugarsweet skröt med. Jag tycker att de är oerhört vackra, men väl på läpparna har färgerna jag hittills testat varit i mildaste laget. Men ändå, de är fina som tusan.


Sedan vandrar vi vidare till kinderna och ansiktet tycker jag, det känns väl naturligt.


*Mineralize Blush – DKK 175 / SEK 220 / NOK 195*

*Hand-Finish* – Light pink with deep gold veining 
*Fab-dabulous* – Mid-tone burnt coral with yellow gold veining 
*Daft Pink *- Deep blue pink with light white gold veining 
*Improvise* – Mid-tone neutral coral with light white yellow gold veining 
*Cheek & Cheerful *- Mid-tone bronzy brown with yellow gold veining 
*Style Demon* – Mid-tone brick red with copper veining 
Återigen tycker jag att dosan som utlovar korall, Fab-dabulous låter rätt fab!


*Mineralize Skinfinish – DKK 340 / SEK 410 / NOK 360*

Sunny by Nature- Rich bronze with pink pearl pig 
Cheeky Bronze – Soft golden coral wth bronze pearl 
Porcelain Pink – Soft pinky coral wth gold veining 
Triple Fusion – Left: Soft champagne gold / Center: Soft golden peach / Right: Rose pink with gold nuances 
Smooth Merge – Left: Soft champange pink / Center: Deep rose / Right: Pale cool pink 
Warm Blend – Left: Antique gold / Center: Mahogany Bronze / Right: Copper 
Åh! MSF är fantastiska överlag tycker jag. Jag älskar de jag har och hade jag råd skulle jag köpa alla som släpps, så bra tycker jag att de är. Men de är också rätt pricey.


Och så lite penslar på det!




*#109 Small Contour Brush* – Use on the face to apply, blend or contour powder products. Softly rounded dome tip delivers just enough colour; smoothly blends colour into the face. Of natural fibres. (Permanent) – $32.00USD 
*#130 Brush* – Flat tapered face brush w short natural hairs and long synthetic fibres (LE) 
*#226 Small Tapered Blending Brush* – Small tapered blending brush (LE) $24.50USD (Repromote from Brunette Blonde Redhead) 
Pust! Det blev många bilder det, är ni fortfarande med mig? 15 juli släpps som sagt Colour Craft här i Norden. Kommer ni hänga på låset för någon speciell produkt?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_More pics Courtesy of bjooti.net

Jag är sedan tidigare ett fan av Mineralizeprodukterna och ser fram emot att få sätta fingrarna (penslarna, whatever tickles your fancy) i fler av dessa fina grejer.Låt oss därför börja med skuggorna, Mineralize Eye Shadow.


*Mineralize Eye Shadow – DKK 170 / SEK 205 / NOK 185*

*Assemblage *White with silver pearl / Deep grey / Black with silver glitter / Warm yellow gold 
*Odd Bits *Mid-tone silver grey / Dusty rose with gold pearl / Dark burgundy/ Peachy bronze 
*Fashion Patch* Ice blue / Off white / Black with silver glitter / Light white pink 
*Eccentricity *Rich gold / Light violet / Deep plum/ Rich bronze 
*Natural Flare* Copper / Yellow orange / Mid-tone brown / Rich gold 
*Girlish Romp* Mid-tone violet / Yellow white with gold pearl / Light pastel coral / Mid-tone pink 
Fyra färger i en och samma dosa. Jag vet att det fanns många skeptiker till den första kollektionen av mineralizeskuggor, de höll inte och de var svåra att arbeta med sades det. Jag testa inga från den första, men köpte ur förra sommarens och blev omedelbart förälskad.



_

 











The pics are so tempting! I though I was going to get less from this collection but now this collection changed my mind!! Here's my list and for sure it will change

Madly Creative l/s
Ever Embellish l/s
Ecletic Edge l/g
Funky Fusion l/g
Nice Mix Up l/g (maybe)
Miss Marble l/g (maybe)
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Smooth Merge MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
130 Brush
226 Brush

I may get a Mineralize Blush too if it's not like Grand Duos blush. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## l1onqueen (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh man...so glad I'm skipping the F&F sale! Come on swatches! 
My tentative list:
Improvise blush
Hand-finish Blush
Color Crafted L/S
Made w/ Love L/S
226 Brush
130 Brush
Sunny by Nature MES
Smooth Merge MSF


----------



## Lapis (Jun 17, 2009)

ehhh I'll b2m for the lippies I want and maybe buy 2-3 of the msf, no blush, and a couple e/s
I don't love mineralized blush, gives my big ass cheeks too much shine


----------



## miss sha (Jun 17, 2009)

Umm, plz to be having all the lipglasses, all the eyeshadows, Smooth Merge and Triple Fusion? I'm a bit wary about MSF and blushes in general because of my skintone/certain blushes making me look even younger than I already am, but I'm definitely regretting going nuts at the F&F sale because I want so much from this.


----------



## nursee81 (Jun 17, 2009)

I want way to much from this collection I can't even narrow it down to list a maybe list. I am glad I only got 2 things from naked honey and wanted to buy a back up of BNB but I think I will wait.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jun 17, 2009)

Warm Blend MSF and that's it....yeah....LOL

I'm not interested in the eyeshadows, I'm pretty sure that there will be at least one color in almost every quad that's a glitter bomb...and I hate that.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jun 17, 2009)

WOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I want it all!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Warm Blend MSF and that's it....yeah....LOL

I'm not interested in the eyeshadows, I'm pretty sure that there will be at least one color in almost every quad that's a glitter bomb...and I hate that._

 

I so feel you on the anti-glitter thing.


----------



## Smiles7 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank God this collection comes out a couple of days after my birthday!


----------



## miss sha (Jun 18, 2009)

I've managed to narrow down the e/s I want to Assemblage, Odd Bits, Natural Flare, and Eccentricity. Honestly, I could probably live without all of them, since they're probably all dupeable, but it's neat to have four colors in one little thingy of makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If they're super expensive, I'll pass, since I still want all the lipglasses except for the purple one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After dreaming about Triple Fusion last time, I pretty much have to get it.


----------



## sassyvirgo (Jun 18, 2009)

This is NOT good yall... so far I want
smooth merge
warm blend 
cheeky bronze
and IM at a toss up between Porcelain Pink and triple fusion whichever is the prettiest, swatches will determine
but trying to limit myself to 4 (keep your fingers crossed)

MES : Natural Flare Eccentricity
MB : need to swatch
both brushes
Madly creative l/s


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 20, 2009)

im really waiting on the lippies

im still confused on the 4 blocked eyeshadows are these supposed to be regular quads but backed?


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 22, 2009)

*LOL.....LOL...LOL...u crazy....*


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought I would be totally excited about the style warrior collection when I had seen the pics but when I had viewed them in person that feeling went out the freakin' window...I am not going to get excited until I actually see this line in person and swatch the products and then take it from there..


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 22, 2009)

p.s. I like Aubrey FafinetteX3. I can't wait to see what she buys from this collection..lol...she'll probably will have to make a 2 part video..LOVE YA AUBREY YOU DA BEST GIRL YOU KNOW I AM ONLY JOKING WITH YA...LOL..


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 22, 2009)

i want that 226 blending brush...I know Macy's site has had that brush on there for the longest...but I can't order it cause my card is up to the max...
I will definitely invest in 2 of them...


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm buying like 4 226s when the collection launches! Is that horrible?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^ Yes that is hunny! Leave some for us! But seriously I might pick up two myself lol.


----------



## openexpression (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok ladies...I got a sneak peek at this collection at my local Dillard's counter and it is beautiful!!!

I was/am confused about the new brush because I have always read about the 130 but the brush in the collection is the 131...the MA's say all the literature had a typo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway...my list is as follows:

131 Brush (or 130...whatever)
Odd Bits mineralize eyeshadow (soooo pretty)
Ever Embellish l/s
Style Demon Blush (a MUST for WOC IMO)
Fab-dabulous Blush (Another must)
Smooth Merge MSF (This is a must for me and I wish the middle stripe was larger because it is the sole reason I will be purchasing this)
Cheeky Bronze MSF (another Must have)


----------



## miss sha (Jun 28, 2009)

For NC45ish, is anyone else as worried as me about some of these MSFs being too light? I'm considering passing on Triple Fusion because it looks so light and sheer. I'm also passing on the blushes because almost all of the look dupeable by the MSFs.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smiles7* 

 
_Thank God this collection comes out a couple of days after my birthday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here. It's released in the UK a week after my b'day! Whoo-hoo!

I can't WAIT for CC! I am READY!!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Same here. It's released in the UK a week after my b'day! Whoo-hoo!

I can't WAIT for CC! I am READY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Blushbaby, When is it going to be released in the U.K?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettytrini1913* 

 
_I'm buying like 4 226s when the collection launches! Is that horrible?_

 
No.  I bought 3 when it was released with BBR.  Who knows, I might get another.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Blushbaby, When is it going to be released in the U.K?_

 
Aug 6th - they come out on the first Thurs of the month


----------



## miss sha (Jun 29, 2009)

My list keeps changing around, oy.

Triple Fusion
Smooth Merge
Cheeky Bronze, Warm Blend, or Sunny By Nature? I'm thinking Warm Blend because it has stripes similar to both Cheeky Bronze and Sunny By Nature. Maybe Sunny By Nature and either Cheeky Bronze or Warm Blend? Or maybe all three and only one of either Triple Fusion or Smooth Merge? AUGH.

Definitely a 226 and preferably all of the lipglosses but Nice Mix Up. =___=


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, my list kinda changed. Here is what I want:

131 Brush
226 Brush
Smooth Merge MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Madly Creative l/s
Ecletic Edge l/g
Cheek & Cheerful MB

What I want later in case I skip Graphic Garden:
Funky Fusion l/g
Style Demon MB
Fabdabulous MB
Triple Fusion MSF


----------



## marielle78 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that I want warm blend, and that's probably it.  Cheeky bronze looks nice, but it would have to be dramatically different from the colors in warm blend for me to buy it.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 1, 2009)

131 brush
Style Demon m/b
Pretty Pattern l/g
Ever Embellish l/s
Made With Love l/s


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_For NC45ish, is anyone else as worried as me about some of these MSFs being too light? I'm considering passing on Triple Fusion because it looks so light and sheer. I'm also passing on the blushes because almost all of the look dupeable by the MSFs._

 

I agree, but the colours are sooo pretty


----------



## openexpression (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi guys!

You may want to call your local stores/counters and check because the release date has been moved up to tomorrow!!! (Thurs., July 2nd) according to my local MAC counter (Dillard's)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Hi guys!

You may want to call your local stores/counters and check because the release date has been moved up to tomorrow!!! (Thurs., July 2nd) according to my local MAC counter (Dillard's) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This rapid turn around with collections is making me broke!!!!


----------



## Sophisto (Jul 1, 2009)

I just left my counter at Nordstoms and my MA let me purchase a few things early. I ended up with Smooth Merge and Made with Love l/s (I don't have anything like it).

Alot of the blushes are dupable for example Style Demon is the same as Intenso (swatched them side by side and could NOT see a difference).

Warm Blend is gorgeous IRL, I'll be going back for it. Triple Fusion may be a nice highlight for some. The other MSFs are okay too, but I have other things I can use to dupe them.

I didn't try any of the eyeshadows or glosses (sorry) because this was a truly unexpected purchase and I wasn't as interested in them.

All in all I think this collection will offer something for everyone. But I do recommend swatching in person if at all possible.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Blushbaby, When is it going to be released in the U.K?_

 
UPDATE: They've changed the UK release date. It's now *Mon July 13th.*


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 2, 2009)

I was really excited for this collection when I first heard about it!  Love the promo pics!  I'm still excited but, my wishlist has gotten really small.  I want Warm Blend, Eclectic Edge, Trimming Talk, and the 131 which is already on the MAC site.  I don't really think I want anything else.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

What's so special about the 226 brush? Somebody tell me cos it just doesn't stir up any excitement in me at all and I'm attempting to compile my CC shopping list now.


----------



## Liya2007 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_*What's so special about the 226 brush?* Somebody tell me cos it just doesn't stir up any excitement in me at all and I'm attempting to compile my CC shopping list now._

 
What makes it special to me is that it's between 224 which is big for my crease and the 222 which sometimes I feel that it's small for some looks that i'm aiming for.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liya2007* 

 
_What makes it special to me is that it's between 224 which is big for my crease and the 222 which sometimes I feel that it's small for some looks that i'm aiming for._

 
Ahhh I see. I'll take a look at it and see if it's similar to any of the Sephora ones I have.

Thanks.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 2, 2009)

Is anyone getting Triple Fusion? I prefer the goldishness of it over Smooth Merge, but I'm worried it won't show up on me any more than a highlight.

I'm going to pass on Sunny By Nature. If it's just sort of a matte color, I'd rather just get a brownish blush from the perm line later on.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Is anyone getting Triple Fusion? I prefer the goldishness of it over Smooth Merge, but I'm worried it won't show up on me any more than a highlight.

I'm going to pass on Sunny By Nature. If it's just sort of a matte color, I'd rather just get a brownish blush from the perm line later on._

 
I am thinking the same about Sunny by nature. I would get it if it had shimmer or glowiness but it seems matte. But on fairer skintones, it maybe could be a bronzer but not on this chocolatte skin of mine. 

Triple Fusion looks like a highlighter and Smooth Merge looks a deeper pink than a lot of the pink that have come out which makes me want it because that type of pink is the only ones that work on my skin.


----------



## wonderdust (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_UPDATE: They've changed the UK release date. It's now *Mon July 13th.*_

 

Thanks for the info! I'm screwing a little because didn't budget for CC being released so soon and I'm kinda broke. By the time of got some decent cash i bet the stuff i want is all sold out


----------



## MissResha (Jul 2, 2009)

i only bought the 226 for now. everything else is gonna have to wait. 


*trying to be responsible this month lol*


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_Thanks for the info! I'm screwing a little because didn't budget for CC being released so soon and I'm kinda broke. By the time of got some decent cash i bet the stuff i want is all sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you on that. I wasn't amused either when I heard this morning and had to do some financial juggling to accommodate its early release. KMT!

Okay this is my list:

226 brush 
Style Demon Blush 
Eclectic Edge l/g 
Warm Blend MSF
Fab-dabulous blush (dependant on swatch)
Crazy Haute & Miss Marble l/g (Dependant on swatches)
Trimming Talk or Most Popular  (Dependant on swatches)
Natural Flare MES (maybe - I have golds/copper e/s already)

I can't decide on any other MSFs now cos the swatches I've seen just don't give me an idea on what they'll look like on _me,_ so I'll just watch until I get to MAC.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I am thinking the same about Sunny by nature. I would get it if it had shimmer or glowiness but it seems matte. But on fairer skintones, it maybe could be a bronzer but not on this chocolatte skin of mine. 

Triple Fusion looks like a highlighter and Smooth Merge looks a deeper pink than a lot of the pink that have come out which makes me want it because that type of pink is the only ones that work on my skin._

 
Thanks for the response! I wish more WOC would do swatches for this collection. Sunny By Nature looks pretty... when it's swatched on NC25 skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might be like Naked Paris was and not even show on my skin!

Saw another swatch of Triple Fusion on fairer skin and loved it, but again... how will it look on me? I think I'm going to just pick up Cheeky Bronze, Smooth Merge, and Warm Blend online (I have to have someone drive me to a MAC store an hour away) and if I ever get to a store, I'll swatch (and possibly buy!) Triple Fusion. I might put Fab-dabulous on this list as well since the super-pigmentation of it kind of scares me.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Thanks for the response! I wish more WOC would do swatches for this collection. Sunny By Nature looks pretty... when it's swatched on NC25 skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It might be like Naked Paris was and not even show on my skin!_

 
i am so glad someone said this, because i didn't want to sound prejudice.
although i am so thankful to all the ladies who provided the swatches... it's like mac told all the NW40+ people they could go home early.

the colors do look really nice, but i'm NW50 and i'm dying to know what ANYTHING looks like a little closer to my complexion. it just sucks because i'm scared that by the time i end up at a MAC everything will be gone :-[

i know that i want 2-3 of the MSFs (Warm Blend of course and either Smooth Merge, Triple Fusion, and/or Sunny by Nature depending on how it looks on me), Ever Embellish lipstick, and 2-3 of the blushes (but i'm waiting for a decent swatch, or to just see it in person).

i don't know enough about brushes period to be creaming over one, but everyone else on specktra has certainly piqued my interest, so we'll see...

i'm going to be so broke


----------



## miss sha (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm absolutely grateful for all the above-NC40 ladies who have taken the time to do swatches, and they've helped to give me a general idea of what the colors are like, but colors can change a LOT between NC25 and NC45, so it takes a lot of guesstimation on our parts, whereas someone who is the around those lighter shades knows more or less that's how the color will look on them.

I can't believe that was one sentence. D:


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 2, 2009)

i think sunny by nature will be good as a setting powder for darker skin tones? since is matte finish


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

Well when it's released there'll be an abundance of darker skinned swatches on the CC swatch thread (I hope). I'll def put my swatches up when I get my stuff.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i only bought the 226 for now. everything else is gonna have to wait. 


*trying to be responsible this month lol*_

 
So did I! I only ordered the 226 brush today and I'll wait to purchase the others next week on either the release date or online...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

Sigh, 
I am hoping and praying that these MSF's and MB's are not all that and that I can walk away with 4 color products and the brush, possibly less.  I general I am never really wowed with the MB's.  I only got 2 from the original release and 1 from the 2nd so maybe I can walk away with 2 or less.  I hope so...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 3, 2009)

probably passing on this one...i've seen the pics of the mineralize eyeshadows...i don't know why but they look cheap to me...


----------



## sapnap (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_i think sunny by nature will be good as a setting powder for darker skin tones? since is matte finish_

 
sunny by nature looks like a nice bronzy ppinky shade.. kinda like love joy but not...  i got warm blend and smooth merge.. will go home and make swatches!! might go bak for sunny by nature... Sunny and warm blend are completely diff - warm blend is this glod/bronze glam goddess look and sunny b nature is the nice.everyday.bronzy pinkish/orangish look.. i hope i made some sense!! and NC 45ish for reference


----------



## sapnap (Jul 3, 2009)

the lighter side of warm blend looks like cheeky bronze on me.. if tht helps.. unfortunately cant do swatches cos i didint get cheeky but will try once i go to the store tonight/tomorrow.

triple fusion swatched together looks like the paler side of smooth merge.. not much of a diff.. so unless ur a collector no pt imo.. the pale pink on smooth merge looks like porcelain pink on me..

warm blend is FANTASTIC.. it is glittery but u can blow it off the brush.. SM is frost.. Triple fusion is the frostiest (lol) imo.

Sunny by nature has great texture.. almost like the sugarsweet ones.. but not completely matte.. has a nice glow..

also heard from a frnd who saw the 131 tht the 188 is better than the 131 for blushes cos the 131 is flatter. not really great.... plus if u look at the main thread, ppl are saying tht the 187/188 are better than the 131 unless u just want a fancy brush


----------



## miss sha (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ Damn, and just when I booted Sunny By Nature off my list!

Alright, damn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sunny By Nature
Smooth Merge
Warm Blend
Cheeky Bronze
Fab-dabulous
226

AND THAT'S IT! Passing on the lipglosses, no matter how nice they are.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_^^ Damn, and just when I booted Sunny By Nature off my list!

Alright, damn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sunny By Nature
Smooth Merge
Warm Blend
Cheeky Bronze
Fab-dabulous
226

AND THAT'S IT! Passing on the lipglosses, no matter how nice they are._

 
Eclectic edge,Funky fusion,nice mix up ande L/s made with love.. made for WOC!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay my list is BIG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm an MSF and blush junkie though. How can I resist so much temptation?

Miss Marble Lipglass
Eclectic Edge Lipglass
Odd Bits MES
Assemblage MES
Style Demon Blush
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Sunny By Nature MSF
Warm Blend MSF
Smooth Merge MSF


----------



## wonderdust (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay verrrrry tentative list. Still screwing over the early release here in the UK which I'm sure is clouding my judgement slightly when it comes to spending money I haven't really got, anyhoo... the things in bold I'm definitely getting (which isn't that bad actually and is a reasonable little list)

*Pretty pattern LG*
*Nice Mix Up LG*
Madly creative LS
*Assemblage MES*
*Natural Flare MES*
Eccentricity MES
*Style demon MB*
*Fab Dabulous MB*
Cheeky Bronze MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
*Warm Blend MSF*
Sunny By Nature MSF

I need to look at the swatch thread again i'm confusing myself with the MSf's. Deep down I think they all look the same


----------



## miss sha (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_Eclectic edge,Funky fusion,nice mix up ande L/s made with love.. made for WOC!_

 
Nope nope nope. *plugs ears* I'm not listening to yooou!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree it would be brilliant if there were swatches on us darker skinned ladies; however, I haven't any access to pre-releases here.  It pants, but I'm happy some of our lovely Specktralites can give us sneek peaks


----------



## kyoto (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm NC50 and I did swatches of Triple Fusion, Cheeky Bronze, Fashion Patch and Eccentricity.  They're all on the first page of the CC Swatch area.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 4, 2009)

pic 1 - warm blend all three strips, triple fusion mixed,made with love l/s(l-r)
pic 2 - made with love l/s, sunny by nature, cheeky bronze (these have been washed out by the flash a bit)(l-r)
pic 3 - porcelain pink, smooth merge (the lighter strips), smooth merge (all three) (t-b)
pic 4 - made with love l/s, nice mix up l/g, eclectic edge l/g, funky fusion l/g (t-b)
pic 5 - all

phone pics.. not too clear! NC 45 ish skin

cheek swatches of sunny by nature and porcelain pink on the main swatch thread


----------



## sapnap (Jul 5, 2009)

just wanna add tht porcelain pink looks MUCH better in person than on the crappy phone cam... i did not think it wud look good on tan skin.. but u shud try it out and see for urself!.. now i think am going bk for sunny by nature and porcelain pink even tho i can make do with the smooth merge... damn!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the 226 brush and I like it for crease work. Is there some other use for it?  Why do people feel they need more than one?


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I have the 226 brush and I like it for crease work. Is there some other use for it?  Why do people feel they need more than one?_

 

You need two of the same brush

1. If you're obsessed with having clean brushes at hand (and you don't routinely clean your brushes after each use) it can be nice to have an extra brush..

2. You're a make up artist and you're doing multiple people at one time (i.e. bridal party mother of bride and bride)

3. You're just a MAC crack addict and you have the extra money to spend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not a necessity though.  If you have one you should be fine with that.. plus they'll re promote it sometime down the line in case you happen to loose it or it gets stolen


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 6, 2009)

I only want Warm Blend at this point.  If it's glittery then I'll pass....


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_pic 1 - warm blend all three strips, triple fusion mixed,made with love l/s(l-r)
pic 2 - made with love l/s, sunny by nature, cheeky bronze (these have been washed out by the flash a bit)(l-r)
pic 3 - porcelain pink, smooth merge (the lighter strips), smooth merge (all three) (t-b)
pic 4 - made with love l/s, nice mix up l/g, eclectic edge l/g, funky fusion l/g (t-b)
pic 5 - all

phone pics.. not too clear! NC 45 ish skin

cheek swatches of sunny by nature and porcelain pink on the main swatch thread_

 
I knew it. Funky Fusion is totally hot pink not pink/coral. Ev1 kept saying it was coral but on you it is hot pink. Off of my list. I should just get Red Devil from BBR and call it a day.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 6, 2009)

For the ladies who plan on getting triple fusion or smooth merge, what would be your main purpose of use for these?(Especially NW45 gals) I'm just curious. I'm thinking to  hightlight or to tone down a bright blush perhaps... They look so pretty on the website!! Can't wait to see and touch them in person!


----------



## sapnap (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I knew it. Funky Fusion is totally hot pink not pink/coral. Ev1 kept saying it was coral but on you it is hot pink. Off of my list. I should just get Red Devil from BBR and call it a day._

 
yup! it does look more muted on the lips tho.. just like popster looks more fuschia on me than the coral tht it looks on fairer girls!.. red devil is DA BOMB.. or lychee luxe.. in fact even made with love looks more pinky coral on me (but thts a hot colour)


----------



## sapnap (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_For the ladies who plan on getting triple fusion or smooth merge, what would be your main purpose of use for these?(Especially NW45 gals) I'm just curious. I'm thinking to hightlight or to tone down a bright blush perhaps... They look so pretty on the website!! Can't wait to see and touch them in person!_

 
triple fusion is just a frostly pale ish pink/peach highlight.. refined is a nicer highlight imo..even cheeky bronze or the lighter side of warm blend is better on darker skin as a highlight.. smooth merge can be a blush if u use more of the middle strip, unfortunately , thts the tiniest


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_For the ladies who plan on getting triple fusion or smooth merge, what would be your main purpose of use for these?(Especially NW45 gals) I'm just curious. I'm thinking to  hightlight or to tone down a bright blush perhaps... They look so pretty on the website!! Can't wait to see and touch them in person!_

 
^^NW45/NC50 here. I plan on getting Triple Fusion and using it as a blush/highlighter. I'm sure it will look gorgeous layered over a pinky blush and that middle strip will look good on it's own! With the right base it can probably be used as an eye shadow too. My plan is just to buy it and play play play >_<


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2009)

I want:

The 109 brush
Eclectic Edge and Nice Mix up lip glasses 
Trimming Talk and Most Popular lipstick 
I am beyond mad that My MP lipstick from hello kitty broke on me and I was jumping for joy when I found out it was coming back in this collection.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 9, 2009)

OOohhh I can't wait until tomorrow so I can go see this collection in person!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I had a list on this thread before but I've updated my list sooo here is what I want to get:

Smooth Merge (I love pinks)
Warm Blend (will use it as a highlight and eyeshadow)
Daft Pink (will be my first pink blush!)
Trimming Talk (only if it looks good IRL)
Most Popular (missed it when HK came out)
Made With Love (hopefully it won't be so intense as Costa Chic was on me)
131 (I'm looking to get a brush for the new MSF's!)
226 (I have an Essense of Beauty crease brush set but I want to see if this is similar and better)

Hopefully most of what I want to get will dissapoint me when I swatch it so my wallet won't want to quit a bitch!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL But I know I will be definetely getting something, dang it!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to go pick up my Nordie's preorder so I will def be checking out this collection in person!


----------



## sapnap (Jul 9, 2009)

I originally got warm blend and smooth merge and wanted to exchange warm blend.. but when i went to the store the SA tried it on me and it looks AWESOME.. NC 45's and above, this is a  must have!

I also bought cheeky bronze, eclectic edge and miss marble. I think i am returning cheeky cos it looked like a nice peachy bronze in the store, but looked too "nude" when i chked at home
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes i bought it even AFTER swatching it, telling eone its only a highlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((((((( doofus... was less impressed with sunny by nature this time... there r other products tht give better results (so ceylin/brunette/lovejoy). This one is too "natural".


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 9, 2009)

So here is what I got...

Warm Blend MSF--Loved the colors individually and swirled together

#226 brush-can't wait to use it 

Quite natural shadow quad--I have mixed feelings about this.  She applied on my eyes because the counter was so dead. Only me and 3 SAs.  They are very grainy and I have never really worked with textures like that before.  The shades themselves are so pretty though.  She said I could use them wet without messing up the shadows.


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of the msfs on a deep skintone (I use Px Ginger = NC50ish)


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 9, 2009)

I wear MAC's NW45 & MUFE 175; the following is great with this skin tone:
MSF-
Warm Blend...will get another
Cheek Bronze 
Smooth Merge

Blush
Fad-Dabulous
Style Demon

Made With Love L/S

Eceletic Edge L/G...will get another

Note: I wanted all of the MSF except Porcelain Pink(got it), but Cheeky Bronze was very chalky & Sunny by Nature was like Cheeky Bronze with faint Shimmer

Happy Shopping!!!


----------



## elongreach (Jul 9, 2009)

I ended up with Cheeky Bronze only.  I'll have to try it out and see if I want to keep it after all the reviews.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 9, 2009)

I said to myself that I was completely passing on this collection....LOL...

...but of course, I ended up getting only three items.  Warm Blend MSF, Pretty Pattern l/g and Natural Flame MES.  I had no desire to get anything else.  I'm so proud of myself, LOL.

Warm Blend is *gorgeous*!


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm NW45 (I think) and I ended up getting the 131 brush (and its looks like its will be amazing, its just in between the 188 and 187 and a little flat so it would be great for foundation and contouring!) I also got the Warm Blend MSF which is GORGEOUS!!!I am going to use it as a bronzer for the cheeks and the neckline.  Also got the Natural Flare MES as I own no orangish shadows.  Love it! I think I'll go back to get he Assemblage and the Eccentricity.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 9, 2009)

I went today and picked up Warm Blend and Style Demon. I posted swatches on the Colour Craft Swatches forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can I say that Warm Blend is freakin hot??!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't hear much about Style Demon but it is such a gorgeous color for WOC!!! It's like a coppery reddish gold color on my NC45 tone.  I will be going back next week to pick up the other stuff I had on my list if they're still in stock.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just got back from the MAC counter.  Here's what I bought....

*Warm Blend MSF:*  Like most of you ladies have said, this is a MUST HAVE for a WOC.  Gorgeous on the cheeks.  It reminds me of Warmed, but the color is more intense.  

*Smooth Merge *- I'm on the fence with this one.  It reminds me alot of Blonde MSF which I passed up on b/c I didn't like it.  However, when the sun hits it you get a pretty light pink sheen.  It may go back...

*Made with Love l/s* - I LOVE this lipstick already and I may B2M for another one.  Its sheer, bright coral on my lips, great for the summer.  I like it layered w/ Costa Chic l/s

*Most Popular* - I had this already from HK.  It's like a berry stain on my lips.  Very pretty!

A few other things I noticed:

*...Triple Fusion MSF* - very, very similar to Redhead which I do have and never use.

...*Style Demon blush* looks similar to Merrily.  In fact, I held both blushes together and they looked the exact same.  However, when they are swatched SD has more of the gold reflects than Merrily, Merrily is more of that gorgeous brick red color and a little gold shimmer.  I skipped it.

...*Saint Germain* = "Pepto Bismol" pink on me...no thanks!

...I didn't even notice the lipglasses.  I don't even remember seeing them at my counter.

...passed up on all of the eyeshadows.  I need to use the ones I already own.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I said to myself that I was completely passing on this collection....LOL...

...but of course, I ended up getting only three items. Warm Blend MSF, Pretty Pattern l/g and Natural Flame MES. I had no desire to get anything else. I'm so proud of myself, LOL.

Warm Blend is *gorgeous*!_

 

now if ONLY they would bring bak metal rock... id be set with Metal Rock, Brunette and Warm Blend!! MAC SHUD READ THIS and makes us woc's happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ofcourse i want the other peachy/orangey/goldy/pinky/red ones)


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I said to myself that I was completely passing on this collection....LOL...

...but of course, I ended up getting only three items.  Warm Blend MSF,* Pretty Pattern l/g *and Natural Flame MES.  I had no desire to get anything else.  I'm so proud of myself, LOL.

Warm Blend is *gorgeous*!_

 
Finally, someone else liked Pretty Pattern!  I got that one and Back2MAC'ed for Ever Embellish--which also gets no love.  I wanted MWL but it showed up on my lips like Big Bow which I have.  Style Demon did not work for me either.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 10, 2009)

Trying to get ideas for my makeup tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you all applying the MSFs that you got?

I think Smooth Merge works great as a blush if you use it lightly and Cheeky Bronze is great if you use it as sort of cheek highlight/warmth but I'm not sure what to do with the more matte Sunny By Nature or Warm Blend.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Trying to get ideas for my makeup tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you all applying the MSFs that you got?

I think Smooth Merge works great as a blush if you use it lightly and Cheeky Bronze is great if you use it as sort of cheek highlight/warmth but I'm not sure what to do with the more matte Sunny By Nature or Warm Blend._

 
yea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smooth merge looks like a great pink blush without petticoats raspberry metallic sheen.. love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. sunny by nature can make ur cheek bones pop without looking OT.. so more daytime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 warm blend LOVEEEEEEEEEE... i swirl and use it like a blush/bronzer/highlight/contour .. its all in one! actually when the SA used this with the 188 the glitter was much less noticeable as compared to other brushes


----------



## sapnap (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_Finally, someone else liked Pretty Pattern! I got that one and Back2MAC'ed for Ever Embellish--which also gets no love. I wanted MWL but it showed up on my lips like Big Bow which I have. Style Demon did not work for me either.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wud love for ne of u to do swatches of pretty pattern! wanna see if it looks like Lust? i may exchange Miss Marble for Pretty Pattern if the latter is not dupeable or Nice mix up...... tho Miss Marble is a pretty dusty pink and looks good on darker skin tones.. doesnt wash u out.. decisions!


----------



## sapnap (Jul 10, 2009)

this is completely OT but need help! which one wud u suggest .. Liberated or Goldyrocks? is either of them really necessary?


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 10, 2009)

ladies, whats the glitter factor like in warm blend? Is it Gold deposit,  like or Warmed?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_*Warm Blend MSF:* Like most of you ladies have said, this is a MUST HAVE for a WOC. Gorgeous on the cheeks. It reminds me of Warmed, but the color is more intense. _

 
I actually think Warm Blend is better than Warmed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_Finally, someone else liked Pretty Pattern! I got that one and Back2MAC'ed for Ever Embellish--which also gets no love. I wanted MWL but it showed up on my lips like Big Bow which I have. Style Demon did not work for me either.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't even bother to get the others. The orangish one (is that the Style Demon one?) looks similar to Pink Grapefruit, so I passed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_Trying to get ideas for my makeup tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you all applying the MSFs that you got?_

 
I apply it with my Bobbi Brown Face Blender brush.  It's great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_ladies, whats the glitter factor like in warm blend? Is it Gold deposit, like or Warmed?_

 
Hmmm....I would say kinda like an in between, but more leaning towards Warmed.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I actually think Warm Blend is better than Warmed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



._

 
Warm blend better than Warmed

Oh, this I gotta see. I love Warmed.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I actually think Warm Blend is better than Warmed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 10, 2009)

I got warm blend, 226 ( i was fiending for this), natural flare (my first mineral e/s) and funky fusion ( don't like this on my lips)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Warm blend is the shiznit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The blushes are pretty, fadubulous and style demon stood out to me, gonna go back for style demon i'm gonna skip the other one. I also wanna go back for sunny by nature (I expect this to be prettier), smooth merge and pretty pattern. Also the I wanted to pass on the 131 but it worked really well applying warm blend....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so now I want it but damn that price despite my pro discount.... Oh well!


----------



## shygirl (Jul 10, 2009)

Does anyone have Warm Blend, Gold Deposit, Warmed, Global Glow, and Shooting Star MSFs? If you have most of them, can you please, please swatch them side by side?


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 10, 2009)

Question- Do any of you ladies use your MSF's wet/damp?  I'm having a little trouble...

I'm seriously thinking about taking Smooth Merge.  It's pretty...but kinda chunky.  The portion that's more golden reminds me alot of Mythology.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 10, 2009)

I just use my MSF'S as a layer over a matte blush. So I never used them wet to get a better pay-off.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 10, 2009)

I completely skipped the eyeshadows. Nothing really called me to take them home. I did get Style Demon blush. I got to the counter a little late in the evening so they were getting ready to close. I may go back and take another look at the MSFs.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Question- Do any of you ladies use your MSF's wet/damp? I'm having a little trouble...

I'm seriously thinking about taking Smooth Merge. It's pretty...but kinda chunky. The portion that's more golden reminds me alot of Mythology._

 

I use my MSF Natural in Deep dark wet to use as foundation, I swirl my kabuki in it then spray it with fix plus and buff into my skin. THats the only one i use wet though, i have never tried it with others like.


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 

 
_Does anyone have Warm Blend, Gold Deposit, Warmed, Global Glow, and Shooting Star MSFs? If you have most of them, can you please, please swatch them side by side?_

 
Here they go in order: WB, GD, Warmed, GG, SS. The first pic is in a window (on a cloudy day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and the second pic was taken inside under a natural light lamp


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 10, 2009)

sold!


yay now I have a 'list' lol :

fadubulous/style demon 
Warm Blend

Plus about 8 or so other blushes I have been losing sleep over...eeep! I neeeeed an F&F sale!


----------



## zoj2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello ladies, newbie here (well sorta).  If anyone is interested in Made with Love, I posted in the swatch thread.  I love the color, perfect for summer.  I also picked up Warm Blend which makes my skin just glow!  Perfect combo for the beach


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zoj2* 

 
_Hello ladies, newbie here (well sorta).  If anyone is interested in Made with Love, I posted in the swatch thread.  I love the color, perfect for summer.  I also picked up Warm Blend which makes my skin just glow!  Perfect combo for the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, i saw that. thanks!
i won't be going to mac for another two weeks, so in the interim i've been going back and forth on some of the lipsticks. Made With Love was one of them, and that swatch helped (especially the "darkly pigmented lips" part, lol).


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jul 10, 2009)

Im probably just gonna pick up the brushes since I bought 2 226s earlier this yr and lost one somehow. Maybe pick up warm blend.


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 10, 2009)

help...I bought warm blend but never owned a MSF before.  How do I  wear this?  Like I tried tonight on cheeks and its pretty but a little glowy.  I have only ever worn blush not highlighters etc.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_help...I bought warm blend but never owned a MSF before. How do I wear this? Like I tried tonight on cheeks and its pretty but a little glowy. I have only ever worn blush not highlighters etc._

 

First of all, isn't Warm Blend just delish?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I've done with it was to use it as a bronzer/highlight on my temples, cheekbone (above the blush), and jawline and then blend it slightly with a kabuki and put a little on the bridge of my nose.  Today I used it as an eyeshadow. The top stripe on the lid, the middle stripe on the crease and the bottom stripe as the inner highlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used a darker, less shimmery brown in the crease to darken it a bit and to break up all the shimmery-ness...LOL I'm a newbie with the whole MSF stuff too but it's fun to experiment!


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 11, 2009)

If you are NC45 and higher, you should get Sunny by Nature! I wear it as a bronzer/ setting  powder on my BB skin foundation in warm almond and it looks so so good! It gives you this nice glow and provides the perfect lighting on the cheekbones!
Here is a picture!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2009)

^^You are so beauuuutiful!! What lovely skin you have >_< I'm glad I ordered Sunny By Nature.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 11, 2009)

I love Sunny By Nature too...It's actually the only MSF I bought from this collection


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_...*Style Demon blush* looks similar to Merrily.  In fact, I held both blushes together and they looked the exact same.  However, when they are swatched SD has more of the gold reflects than Merrily, Merrily is more of that gorgeous brick red color and a little gold shimmer.  I skipped it._

 
Thanks for the heads up. I may skip this now as I own Merrily and can always add extra gold over the top of it with products I already own if needed I guess.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 11, 2009)

I heard that sunny by nature would be a good blush to do a lil cheek contouring with...is that true? WHat are ur thoughts if you have it already? thanks


----------



## sapnap (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbiedoll03* 

 
_I heard that sunny by nature would be a good blush to do a lil cheek contouring with...is that true? WHat are ur thoughts if you have it already? thanks_

 
Had it returned it.. blends in too much with my skin (NC 45- lighter side).. it does give a glow to ur cheek area but not a must have imo.. in fact i applied it and NO ONE cud tell i had something on my cheek except for me cos i had applied it


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_Had it returned it.. blends in too much with my skin (NC 45- lighter side).. it does give a glow to ur cheek area but not a must have imo.. in fact i applied it and NO ONE cud tell i had something on my cheek except for me cos i had applied it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's how I imagined it'd be. Will check out Cheeky Bronze instead but am taking Shooting Star with me to compare the two instore. I hate having items that are too "samey".


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

im gonna get:

nice mix up lipglass
colour crafted lipstick
most popular lipstick
daft pink blush
226 brush

so not that much from this collection
guess im more waiting for euristocrats II


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am going to have to go back and try sunny by nature


----------



## ShariTookUrMan (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought warm blend, pretty pattern and the 131 brush. This is my 2nd msf and I still don't understand how I should be using them. My first was brunette and I probably used it once. My intention was to use it as a blush, but it's so freakin flaky! Help please! I never wear foundation but if i did it would be nw45.


----------



## shellyshells (Jul 12, 2009)

I picked up Cheeky Bronze & Daft Pink, they're soo wonderful! I tried on Warm Blend and Sunny by Nature as well... Warm Blend is gorgeous! Sunny By Nature was passable to me. I'll be picking up Improvise and perhaps Warm Blend..... but maybe not, I think I can curb my CC lemmings in favor of the fall collections. 

And Shari, what do you use on your face before applying MSFs? If you don't like traditional foundation, maybe a tinted moisturizer or a CCB will help the MSF to adhere better.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 12, 2009)

"Sunny by nature" is best tried on your face than swatched on your hand. If my sister hadnt told me that, I would have passed it up. So ask the MA to try it out on your face.

If you are NC45 and higher, it really can't be used as a blush ( since it dissappears into your skin) but its great as a normal setting powder and bronzer for that glow factor. Its not shimmery or glittery, so you can hardly tell that you  have it on. It does gives your foundation that extra Ommph
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the way my skin looks with it. I really dont get the other MSF's since they are way too shimmery for my liking. I think the first Mineralize blushes that MAC came out with were the best in consistency. 
I have Warm Soul and Love Joy and they are some of my HG blushes. Just my opinion.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I am going to have to go back and try sunny by nature_

 
Ask them to try it on your face. It makes a big difference compared to the swatch on the back of your hand.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_That's how I imagined it'd be. Will check out Cheeky Bronze instead but am taking Shooting Star with me to compare the two instore. I hate having items that are too "samey"._

 
Cheeky Bronze and Shooting Star are completely different.. SS is more brown and again, completely blended into my skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its looks AMAZING on my frnd who is NC 35 or so..  Cheeky Bronze has a peachy/pinky/gold sheen on my skin tone (on the MA who was abt NC 25, it showed up as pinky/peachy bronze... will post a pic up soon!


----------



## sapnap (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I am going to have to go back and try sunny by nature_

 

i imagine it wud look great on ya


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I am going to have to go back and try sunny by nature_

 
Try it...I 100% love it...But I like Matte products I am not big on glitter, shimmer and such


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2009)

I only go the 226 but I am going to go back and examine the MSFs again.  The MA was hovering when I went originally and I just got my brush and left.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Try it...I 100% love it...But I like Matte products I am not big on glitter, shimmer and such_

 
Tish - how does it show up on u? is there ne bronzy colour or is it just a glow? .. wud love to see more pics


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 13, 2009)

It gives a very bronzey type glow...It is perfect on me as a bronzer actually...but I can wear it solo too...But I don't like a lot of color or shimmer on my cheeks

I haven't taken pics sorry I may get around to it...I am just not sure when


----------



## sapnap (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_It gives a very bronzey type glow...It is perfect on me as a bronzer actually...but I can wear it solo too...But I don't like a lot of color or shimmer on my cheeks

I haven't taken pics sorry I may get around to it...I am just not sure when_

 

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like i might exchange cheeky bronze for this one after i try it again


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 13, 2009)

so, to anyone in the nw50 area, are the blushes totally passable?
i've heard so little about them.
i saw above that someone said style demon is close to merrily (which is what i thought just based off looks), but i was also looking at fad-dabulous and cheek & cheerful (or whatever the name is). would they be worth it even as highlighters?

o and the lipsticks? madly creative? ever embellish?


----------



## sapnap (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_so, to anyone in the nw50 area, are the blushes totally passable?
i've heard so little about them.
i saw above that someone said style demon is close to merrily (which is what i thought just based off looks), but i was also looking at fad-dabulous and cheek & cheerful (or whatever the name is). would they be worth it even as highlighters?

o and the lipsticks? madly creative? ever embellish?_

 
Faddabulous is nice if u dont have Hot Planet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excatly the same! and STyle Demon has more of a berry-gold undertone.. i do prefer the texture of Merrily tho..

if u want a highlighter - Cheeky Bronze! i'd say more bang for ur buck as compared to the blushes and the texture is nicer imo..

lipsticks - they r dupeable but if u dont have similare colours - Most populat, ever embellish and made with love are very WOC friendly..


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_Faddabulous is nice if u dont have Hot Planet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excatly the same! and STyle Demon has more of a berry-gold undertone.. i do prefer the texture of Merrily tho..

if u want a highlighter - Cheeky Bronze! i'd say more bang for ur buck as compared to the blushes and the texture is nicer imo..

lipsticks - they r dupeable but if u dont have similare colours - Most populat, ever embellish and made with love are very WOC friendly.._

 
I agree 100% with sapnap.  I did buy Ever Embellish.  It is a beautiful color and I do not have anything like it.  I was on the fence about Made with Love, but I am going to B2Mac it.  As for the other blushes...Daft Pink looked ashy on my NW47 skin.  Cheek and Cheerful is a nice not too glittery goldish highlighter.  Hand finish would be a nice not too glittery pinkish highlighter.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_First of all, isn't Warm Blend just delish?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I've done with it was to *use it as a bronzer/highlight on my temples, cheekbone (above the blush), and jawline and then blend it slightly with a kabuki and put a little on the bridge of my nose. *Today I used it as an eyeshadow. The top stripe on the lid, the middle stripe on the crease and the bottom stripe as the inner highlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used a darker, less shimmery brown in the crease to darken it a bit and to break up all the shimmery-ness...LOL I'm a newbie with the whole MSF stuff too but it's fun to experiment!_

 

Thank you for this detail information.  I never know where to put my MSF other than use it as a blush.  One of these days I'm going to the counter and have the MA mark my face with a black eyeliner where I should put MSF as a highlight.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 13, 2009)

i have a question for you ladies...how are you wearing Cheecky Bronze??? I find it to be rather sparkly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tried using it as an all over face highlight but no good, even as a contour but still no good (love my SBN for this by the way)...any suggestions?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 13, 2009)

^ My question too...it was super shimmer on me ....


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 13, 2009)

^ Tish, what do you think about warm blend?


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't think you can use Cheeky Bronze as anything but a highlight or if you shiny cheeks over another blush. I tapped my brush off twice to get some of the glitter off and it seems to work, I wasn't super glitterly or anything and I went outside to check too (but mine has a lot of gold veining, so I don't know if this is helping or hurting the MSF)

I take all the above back. It is a total Glitter Bomb.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 13, 2009)

Got my stuff today. I ended up getting:

Warm Blend MSF
Smooth Merge MSF
Sunny by Nature MSF (will be great for my 'naked face' days)
226
131
Style Demon (not like Merrily IMO)
Pretty Pattern
Natural Flare e/s

Sunny by Nature actually gave a really nice glow which I wasn't expecting. I have so many shimmery products so figured it'd make sense to get this instead of Cheeky Bronze today.

I dunno, I may end up getting Cheeky Bronze and Eclectic Edge later though.


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 13, 2009)

I resisted temptation ... got WARM BLEND and NICE MIX UP only. WARM BLEND gives a pretty shimmer. I use a little blush over it. NICE MIX UP looks  gorgeous  and neutral similar to my natural lip color only much better.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok so im full of questions... What brush are you all using to apply SBN???? When i went to MAC to pick it up my MA used the 129 on me. I sometimes use the 131, the 129 and today i tried the 134. Im scarred to use the 187 b/c it kinda sprays acroos the cheek area (if that makes sense)


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AjaAbeni* 

 
_Ok so im full of questions... What brush are you all using to apply SBN???? When i went to MAC to pick it up my MA used the 129 on me. I sometimes use the 131, the 129 and today i tried the 134. Im scarred to use the 187 b/c it kinda sprays acroos the cheek area (if that makes sense)_

 
You're right about the #187 spraying on the face.  Warm Blend is my 1st MSF or 1st I'm keeping.  I don't like a lot of shimmer products.  I went today to buy another brush and the MA suggested #188 because I couldn't handle how much the #187 was picking up


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 13, 2009)

Just to let you ladies know, I did a swatch comparisons of Warmed, Warm Blend and New Vegas on my hand the day I got Warm Blend. NW47 for reference. Hope this helps
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ml#post1710339


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 13, 2009)

If I do use the 187 to apply my MSF, I hold the brush a little past the base of the brush so that the bristles are not as flared out, tap off excess if it's too much, and then I stipple, swirl, and buff depending on where I want it so that it blends really well.


----------



## StyleWarrior (Jul 13, 2009)

i ended up getting cheeky bronze (great highlighter, ive been using it every day), smooth merge, warm blend, and style demon. 

btw style demon is slightly lighter than intenso but not to the point where you'd notice so id pass if you have intenso, same thing with fadabulous and hot planet.


----------



## StyleWarrior (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I don't think you can use Cheeky Bronze as anything but a highlight or if you shiny cheeks over another blush. I tapped my brush off twice to get some of the glitter off and it seems to work, I wasn't super glitterly or anything and I went outside to check too (but mine has a lot of gold veining, so I don't know if this is helping or hurting the MSF)

I take all the above back. It is a total Glitter Bomb._

 
its probably the gold, mine has almost no gold veining and it blends a lot more easily, but if i get it in the gold it just looks like flecks of gold glitter on my face


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ right thats the problem i have with CB! Gold Flecks


----------



## sapnap (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StyleWarrior* 

 
_its probably the gold, mine has almost no gold veining and it blends a lot more easily, but if i get it in the gold it just looks like flecks of gold glitter on my face_

 

I agree.. the first one i picked had too much gold.. glitter bomb.. piked another one with very minimal gold veining... looks better.. but after reading these posts.. it may STILL go bak for Sunny by Nature cos we all wanna "glow" not "shimmer" everyday.. too bad we cant exchange stuff we've used in Singapore so I cant even Cheeky at home if i wanna keep it


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 14, 2009)

I am glad so many brown girls posted swatches in that thread. good going. We have to keep up this effort.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 14, 2009)

I've posted some swatches on the CC swatch thread.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've posted some swatches on the CC swatch thread._

 
Thts probably one of the few "true to life brown girl swatches". Thanks!


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm loving WARM BLEND used on my eyes: lid, crease and highlight. Has anyone else experimented with it this way?


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I'm loving WARM BLEND used on my eyes: lid, crease and highlight. Has anyone else experimented with it this way?_

 
do you use it mixed on eyes or where do you use each strip?


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_do you use it mixed on eyes or where do you use each strip?_

 
I use top strip (coppery) on lid, bottom (gold) highlight under brow, middle (darker bronze) on outter "V" and a bit into the crease.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to check out Color Craft tomorrow.  I still can't make up my mind what I want.  I'm thinking about:

Cheeky Bronze msf
Warm Blend msf
#131 brush
Nice Mix Up l/g
Ever Embellish l/s
Natural Flare e/s
Girlish Romp e/s
Eccentricity e/s
Cheek and Cheerful blush
Madly Creative l/s
Made with love l/s


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 16, 2009)

The colour craft collection isn't my favorite, but natural flare is really good on deeper skintones. i love it.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 16, 2009)

I have amended my statements on CB. If I use it with a damp brush, I get a better payoff but I still have to pat off the gold glitter. So I am returning the one I have and getting one with the least gold veining as possible.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I have amended my statements on CB. If I use it with a damp brush, I get a better payoff but I still have to pat off the gold glitter. So I am returning the one I have and getting one with the least gold veining as possible._

 
if u use it damp, does it have enuf colour? btw, ur icon (the love handle one) is too cute!! looks more like a butt tho


----------



## Arisone (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought I wasn't going to buy a single item from this collection.  After reading this thread and viewing a few WOC blogs, I caved and bought Style Demon blush and the Warm Blend Trio. I am in love with both especially Style Demon! I posted swatches on the CC thread.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been soo bad! I went back and got Sunny By Nature, Fad-dabulous, Made With Love and Nice Mix Up!  I wanted to get Trimming Talk and Madly Creative but they didn't look right on me and Madly Creative was madly frosty which is not the look that I go for. I love SNB though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The SA tried to sell me on Cheeky Bronze which was pretty but way too glittery so I passed on that. She did sell me on Fad-dabulous which looked great swatched but when I got home and tried it on, the color was barely noticable but I could see the sheen of gold. I think I might take it back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*update* Took Fad-Dabulous back...my first MAC return


----------



## sapnap (Jul 18, 2009)

i finally exchanged cheeky bronze for sunny by nature and am glad i did..cheeky bronze showed up in the store light but otherwise was .. ok... funnily, i chose a SBN with max pink veining and now see tht it has lota yellow gold veining as well?! crap so i have a shimmery Sunny by Nature! oh well.. i can just blow excess shimmer off i guess


----------



## itskels (Jul 20, 2009)

so far i only picked up the style demon blush and the warm blend MSF. i did get the 226 brush and i think i want the 131 brush as well.  i have a GC to Macys so I might head over and get it for cheap.

BTW i posted swatches over on the CC swatch thread.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2009)

I got Warm Blend yesterday and I wasn't too thrilled when I tried it on at home, but then I expirimented with Warm Blend today and I kinda wish MAC would have just released an MSF of only the top highlight color. OMG I love it!!!
The other two strips are a bit "meh" imo.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I'm loving WARM BLEND used on my eyes: lid, crease and highlight. Has anyone else experimented with it this way?_

 
Yeah, I'm wearing that right now. I like using the gold color as a soft wash over my entire lid. I prefer it on my eyes than on my face.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 21, 2009)

Help!  The SA gave me 2 Cheeky Bronzes.  I was supposed to get Sunny By Nature.  I have to go exchange it tomorrow.  So which Cheeky Bronze should I keep again?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One with a lot of veining or a little.  I'm too sleepy to read all the posts.  I'm annoyed.  I was really hoping to use Sunny By Nature as a bronzer tomorrow.  I wish Mac had a better check out system because this has happened a lot to me.

Anyway....I got:

2 Cheeky Bronze msf
Warm Blend msf
Smooth Merge msf
Triple Fusion
Cheek and Cheerful blush
Hand-Finish blush
Improvise blush
Nice-Mix up l/g

I wanted the 131 but it was sold out.  I went to another MAC store and they were sold out as well.

I had Girlish Romp on my list but the peach just looked whitish on me.  I did like the purple shades but I don't wear those colors much.  I may get it anyway and step out of my comfort zone a bit.


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Help! The SA gave me 2 Cheeky Bronzes. I was supposed to get Sunny By Nature. I have to go exchange it tomorrow. So which Cheeky Bronze should I keep again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One with a lot of veining or a little. I'm too sleepy to read all the posts. I'm annoyed. I was really hoping to use Sunny By Nature as a bronzer tomorrow. I wish Mac had a better check out system because this has happened a lot to me.

Anyway....I got:

2 Cheeky Bronze msf
Warm Blend msf
Smooth Merge msf
Triple Fusion
Cheek and Cheerful blush
Hand-Finish blush
Improvise blush
Nice-Mix up l/g

I wanted the 131 but it was sold out. I went to another MAC store and they were sold out as well.

I had Girlish Romp on my list but the peach just looked whitish on me. I did like the purple shades but I don't wear those colors much. I may get it anyway and step out of my comfort zone a bit._

 

Oh you got some good stuff!! I think that you would want just a little bit of veining because that is what's causing the glitter bomb effect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figured that the 131 and 226 were going to sell out quickly so I ordered mine online and finally received it today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also recieved a free Zoom Lash mascara with the 79LASH code.  I can't wait for the brushes to dry so that I can start playing with them and see if the 131 is really great with the MSF's. Will update!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_Oh you got some good stuff!! I think that you would want just a little bit of veining because that is what's causing the glitter bomb effect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I figured that the 131 and 226 were going to sell out quickly so I ordered mine online and finally received it today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also recieved a free Zoom Lash mascara with the 79LASH code.  I can't wait for the brushes to dry so that I can start playing with them and see if the 131 is really great with the MSF's. Will update!_

 
I'm ordering the brush online.  As far as Cheeky Bronze, Hmm...one CB has big chunks of glitter on one side but the other one has veining scattered throughout but much less of it.  I guess I'll go with the one that has less.  I'm going to give it a try.  Thanks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ I would try them both....when you return they are going to recycle it anyway so you may as well try both and keep the the one you like best....


----------



## sweetie (Jul 22, 2009)

Which brush is everyone using with Sunny by Nature.  I can't get it to show up on me.  I'm C7 in studiofix powder right now.

Thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 22, 2009)

I use 138 or 129 and it shows it very well on me....I have been wearing it as Blush for the past 3-4 days


----------



## sweetie (Jul 22, 2009)

OK Thanks.. I will try a few more times.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 23, 2009)

Got my Colour Craft goodies yesterday and I got the chance to try out a few things today. I am in LOVE with Sunny By Nature MSF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me glow! It's really subtle and not sparkly which makes it perfect for an all over powder. I think if you have golden to orange undertones then you should definitely give it a go! It is seriously lovely.

I also tried out Fashion Patch eye shadow quad. I was a bit iffy about it at first. When I did some initial swatches I wasn't overly impressed but this morning I tried the different colours over various bases and with a wet brush and got a much, much better result. Tomorrow I'm going to give Natural Flare and Style Demon blush a shot. It's so much fun experimenting with new products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a link to my swatches: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ml#post1724105


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2009)

I finally made it out to mall to look at the Colour Craft Collection and I am glad I got there when I did.  There were only two Warm Blend's left so I snatched those up and got also got Improvise MB which was a surprise but it looks great as a highlight or over other blushes.  Style Demon, while pretty, reminded me too much of Merrily and Fad-Dabulous is pretty but nothing I had to have, still if it is still there the next time I make it out to the mall I might pick it up.  I am so proud of myself for resisting the other MSF's.  The MA was really helpful and basically said that Warm Blend was the only must have.  Still, if you have want more MSF action Sunny By Nature (which wasn't wow to me) and Cheeky Bronze (which almost came home with me) are the others that I would look at as a WOC.  

Also, am I the only one not in love with the finish of the MB's?  They are okay depending on what you are trying to do with them, but they are so frosty and sheeny and they almost look oily...I don't know, maybe that's why I have so few of them.  Anyway, just my thoughts.


----------



## trulynicole (Jul 31, 2009)

i got cheeky bronze and returned it =/
overly shimmery and it barely showed up,
the ma was wrong.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I finally made it out to mall to look at the Colour Craft Collection and I am glad I got there when I did.  There were only two Warm Blend's left so I snatched those up and got also got Improvise MB which was a surprise but it looks great as a highlight or over other blushes.  Style Demon, while pretty, reminded me too much of Merrily and Fad-Dabulous is pretty but nothing I had to have, still if it is still there the next time I make it out to the mall I might pick it up.  I am so proud of myself for resisting the other MSF's.  The MA was really helpful and basically said that Warm Blend was the only must have.  Still, if you have want more MSF action Sunny By Nature (which wasn't wow to me) and Cheeky Bronze (which almost came home with me) are the others that I would look at as a WOC.  

Also, am I the only one not in love with the finish of the MB's?  They are okay depending on what you are trying to do with them, but they are so frosty and sheeny and they almost look oily...I don't know, maybe that's why I have so few of them.  Anyway, just my thoughts._

 
I have been debating on what to get and analyzing swatches. I found your comment helpful because I was leaning towards Sunny by Nature, Warm Blend, Cheeky Bronze and Fandabulous. I think I will just get Warm Blend and Sunny by Nature. We shall see. Thanks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2009)

I have really been trying to be good about Colour Craft but lemmings for Fad-Dabulous and Sunny By Nature are lingering.  How essential is Sunny By Nature (I'm NW45 for reference)?  I've read that is gives a nice "glow" but I need some further convincing (or dissuading).  And for those who got the brush, how do you like it?  Is it a must have?


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I have really been trying to be good about Colour Craft but lemmings for Fad-Dabulous and Sunny By Nature are lingering.  How essential is Sunny By Nature (I'm NW45 for reference)?  I've read that is gives a nice "glow" but I need some further convincing (or dissuading).  And for those who got the brush, how do you like it?  Is it a must have?_

 

^I'm Nw45ish as well and I just bought a 2nd Sunny By Nature. I might even get a 3rd one because I love it that much. I don't think that Mac has released an MSF with this sort of texture before apart from the MSF naturals. It's like MSF Natural Dark but with some "Oommph" to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no chunkly obnoxious glitter - just subtle and wearable pearl particles that make you "glow" and seem to make my skin look really even and flawless. So yeah, if it is within your budget and you ask me its 100% essential. 

I picked up the 131 last weekend and so far I've only tried it for blush. I like it for blush heaps better than the 187. It's smaller and easier to control and I'm looking forward to trying it with my Studio Sculpt foundation. While it is a really nice brush I don't think it's essential if you already have a blush and foundation brush. Then again - I can't recall a time where I've purchased a Mac brush and then regretted it.


----------



## alka1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
^I'm Nw45ish as well and I just bought a 2nd Sunny By Nature. I might even get a 3rd one because I love it that much. I don't think that Mac has released an MSF with this sort of texture before apart from the MSF naturals. It's like MSF Natural Dark but with some "Oommph" to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is no chunkly obnoxious glitter - just subtle and wearable pearl particles that make you "glow" and seem to make my skin look really even and flawless. So yeah, if it is within your budget and you ask me its 100% essential. 

I picked up the 131 last weekend and so far I've only tried it for blush. I like it for blush heaps better than the 187. It's smaller and easier to control and I'm looking forward to trying it with my Studio Sculpt foundation. While it is a really nice brush I don't think it's essential if you already have a blush and foundation brush. Then again - I can't recall a time where I've purchased a Mac brush and then regretted it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with your description of Sunny by Nature. the texture is awesome.. I would compare it to the sugar sweet msfs in how smooth and pearlescent they are. compared to the other msfs released in the CC collection, the shimmer in this is perfect and very subtle. I really want to get a backup but still don't know if I should


----------



## makeba (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I agree with your description of Sunny by Nature. the texture is awesome.. I would compare it to the sugar sweet msfs in how smooth and pearlescent they are. compared to the other msfs released in the CC collection, the shimmer in this is perfect and very subtle. I really want to get a backup but still don't know if I should_

 
yeah sunny by nature is a very nice msf. this is my first with msf and i am glad this worked for me. i too am trying to decide if its back up worthy!! i use it with a light hand and not everyday but still once its gone who knows when this one will return!!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 8, 2009)

I hawed and hemmed, and hemmed and hawed over this collection, and only ended up with Warm Blend. I have to find the 226 because the counter I went to was sold out, and I haven't made it out to my freestanding yet. The shadows were very pretty and were easy to work with, but I really couldn't justify purchasing them when I own similar colors whose workablility is good enough for me. I'm on a lippie no-buy  til the holidays and probably after, so I didn't look at any of them, LOL. As for the blushes, my favorite was Style Demon, but it's too close to Merrily, which I own and also have a backup for. Merrily's a bit more intense though.

So yeah, Warm Blend FTW ( and mostly because the middle strip is the closest thing I'll be getting to Metal Rock! )


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 9, 2009)

YouTube - Fashion Patch color craft look


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_I wear MAC's NW45 & MUFE 175; the following is great with this skin tone:
MSF-
Warm Blend...will get another
Cheek Bronze 
Smooth Merge

Blush
Fad-Dabulous
Style Demon

Made With Love L/S

Eceletic Edge L/G...will get another

Note: I wanted all of the MSF except Porcelain Pink(got it), but Cheeky Bronze was very chalky & Sunny by Nature was like Cheeky Bronze with faint Shimmer

Happy Shopping!!!_

 
I have some of the followiing they colors and they are great I must say, Thanks forthe tips on the others


----------



## Scorpdva (Aug 12, 2009)

I only purchased Style Demon.


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 31, 2009)

"Nice Mix Up" is my new favorite lip gloss. It gives me a pretty neutral lip.


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_"Nice Mix Up" is my new favorite lip gloss. It gives me a pretty neutral lip._

 
I love Nice Mix Up too!! I don't want to use it up though because the colors in the tube are just sooo freakin pretty!!


----------



## sapnap (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulynicole* 

 
_i got cheeky bronze and returned it =/
overly shimmery and it barely showed up,
the ma was wrong._

 
I am abt NC 44 - 45 and I love iit!!,try a big fluffy brush /kabuki (I actually use the ELF Studio line brush) . you cud also look for one with lesser shimmery veinings, and use it with Fix plus or a bit of water...


----------

